# My 5th band saw box.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

This box is made of cedar. The handles are padauk. The finish is spray lacquer. I'm not super thrilled about the loose fit of the two main drawers. The amount of sanding I had to do opened a wider reveal than I'd like. But, overall, I'm happy with it.

I do have flocking on order. When it arrives I'll be flocking the drawer and tray interiors, as well as the drawers of the other 4 band saw boxes I've done. In that same order is a 3/16" blade that will allow me to make tighter turns on future BS boxes. This and my others were all done with a 1/4" blade so I couldn't get as tight a radius as I'd like.

















Lift-out tray removed.









Showing secret/hidden drawer.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll post an updated picture when I get the interiors flocked. I expect the materials to arrive sometime next week.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I like the hidden drawer. First time I've seen that in a BS Box.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Cool hidden drawer. 

Was that one piece when it started or was it laminated? And do you the approximate dimension of the block you started with? Thanks

Mark


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Burb said:


> Cool hidden drawer.
> 
> Was that one piece when it started or was it laminated? And do you the approximate dimension of the block you started with? Thanks
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark. It started as one solid block of cedar measuring 7 1/4 wide x approx. 10" long x 3 1/2" thick.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Thank you, Mark. It started as one solid block of cedar measuring 7 1/4 wide x approx. 10" long x 3 1/2" thick.


I'm hoping to try my first BS box tomorrow time permitting. I just installed a new 3-4 TPI 3/16 Timberwolf blade with the Carter Stabilizer on my BS. I have a few chucks of 4x4 that I might play with.

Mark


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Fantastic band saw box! Beautiful wood, very well finish, great design especially the lift out tray and the hidden compartment. Excellent job!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Have I commented on this yet?? Meh... even if I did it deserves a couple comments! haha There are some bandsaw boxes I like and others I don't. This is one I love. I really like your choice of woods. They really compliment the piece!

Well done Steve! again...


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

You are going to have to slow down! You are getting TOO GOOD at this!!


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

you are out of control sir.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Hehe, thanks guys. You're always so kind and supportive I've got a long way to go but I do like the way it turned out. And, of course, my wife loves it. I also got several more BS boxes made but I'll wait to pay them after I do the flocking.

My flocking, by the way, did arrive over a week ago. But I've had so many other things going on and haven't spent much time in the shop lately.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> My flocking, by the way, did arrive over a week ago. But I've had so many other things going on and haven't spent much time in the shop lately.


 
Steve, Can I ask where you got your flocking form? I've looked in a few local hobby/craft stores and I can't find any. I'm going to need some for a jewelry box I'm making, along with some misc boxes.

Also, do you have plans for the above box? I'd love to make something like that down the road whenever I get some talent...

Thanks.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Burb said:


> Steve, Can I ask where you got your flocking form? I've looked in a few local hobby/craft stores and I can't find any. I'm going to need some for a jewelry box I'm making, along with some misc boxes.
> 
> Also, do you have plans for the above box? I'd love to make something like that down the road whenever I get some talent...
> 
> Thanks.


Burb, I am very sorry to leave you hanging. I just now saw your questions. I bought the flocking from Woodcraft. I tried to find it in hobby/craft stores, too, but had no luck. They only sold teeny tiny bottles intended for fingernail decoration. And most of that was glittery. That's odd though. I really expected flocking to be the kind of thing any craft store would carry.

The price at Woodcraft was pretty much the same as other online retailers I checked.

Sorry again, but I do not have any plans for this box. I had an idea of what I wanted to do and made it up as I went along. I'll post build pictures of this box. Hopefully they will answer your how-to questions.

I do like how it came out. And my wife loves it. She actually choose this box as one of her birthday presents (her birthday is 4 days after Christmas).

I meant to update this thread sooner but... too much other stuff going on to keep me distracted. I did get the flocking done. I think it came out pretty well.

Here's some pictures of some of my band saw boxes after flocking. Unfortunately, this particular box is not in them (not after flocking, at last). These pictures were taken in a hurry because a handful of these boxes were about to be wrapped up as Christmas gifts and I wanted to make sure I had pictures for the scrapbook. So I'll have to get some updated pictures to post of this particular box and another that was not shown.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

At the time of these photos, these were still in the flocking queue. but they are done now. I'll have to get updated pictures.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*Here's a quick rundown of the build.*

Sliced back off.









Sketching how I wanted the drawers to look.









To ensure that I could cut out the drawers and glue the entry cuts closed without cracking the box, I first cut the bottom off along the bottom edge of the drawer openings. Then I cut out the drawer blanks.









Here's the bottom being glued back on.









And here's the main back being glued back on.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Some drawers being glued. The interior sleeve is also being glued into the main drawer.









You can see the makeup of the main drawer here. See how I cut away material to create the lift-out tray? I also cut out a blank for the hidden tray. The remainder was glued back into the main drawer, as seen here.

















This picture shows the hidden drawer sitting in place. This is before I glued on its pull.









The back, which was cut off of the main drawer before hollowing it, was then cut with an opening to access the hidden drawer.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Finally, the main drawer's back was glued in place. I then trimmed the opening flush with the surrounding wood.









Everything else was done with the "regular" band saw box drawer-making method.

I hope this answers your main questions, Burb.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you VERY much for the photos & info. I tried a couple boxes over the holidays but I need a new blade for my BS. 

I'm hoping to try a few boxes this spring.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm inspired...the hidden drawer really seems to catch the eye! Thanks for sharing the build pics, too.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Priusjames said:


> I'm inspired...the hidden drawer really seems to catch the eye! Thanks for sharing the build pics, too.


Thanks. It's amazing how many people have taken the main drawer out and removed the lift-out tray but never noticed the hidden drawer in back of the main drawer. In fact, no one has found it on their own. Each had to be told about it. And it's been opened now by at least 2 dozen people.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Clamp envy, too.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

I REALLY like these!
Their so free formed just the right amount of whoop and funk at the same time.
Sweet As Steve.
Rep.


----------

